# Barrel Horse Leg Wraps



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

I am currently using a neoprene wrap on my mares legs which I am happy with. And I dont mean to sound materialistic but I am wanting some that match my tack but dont want to sacrifice her safety. I have heard about fleece polo wraps (which come in a variety of colors), and that they wont make them sweat as bad....Is this true? any suggestions appreciated


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

For leg protection? Polo wraps do nothing, and I'm not sure what you mean by neoprene wraps, but what I'm picturing has no support, either. You need to look into sports medicine boots, either Professional's Choice SMB Elites or Iconoclast boots.


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh ok, yes what I am using now is Professional's Choice. But the color selection and patterns are limited. any other manufacturers you know of?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

This is limited?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

bubba, do you have a site that delivers world wide?

I have seen these being used by other members on my yard with their western horses, and normal boots are just too small for Duffy- I like these a lot and would be intersested to get some for her in the new year.

TIA

AND THE COLOURS- did I mention I have a banadage collection problem?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The sites I use are largely just American, but I bet if you Googled the name and whatever shop you normally order from, you could find them. Or perhaps contact the Pro Choice company directly and ask for dealers in your area? Professional


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Could do, but I am very doubtful.. western riders are practically zilch, think my place has the biggest barn with them for miles.

Thanks! I LOVE the black with multi coloured stars.. would match her multi coloured halter!

Second question- she's shod on the front and pigeon toed, so there is always a risk of her bashing herself.... and with feet like dinner plates- sufficient protection?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't think you'll find anything that provides more protection, but whether it's sufficient I don't know....


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks, thats all I needed to know! Just showed the mother..all the colours :shock:

If they're for barrel racing, they've got to allow for all the flexion and possible knock abouts, right? So as seen as I am NOT planning on doing barrels unles she's stepping over them, think we'll be good! Birthday present sorted!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I would imagine. I know that boots like that are not used in jumping, for some reason, but I can't picture them interfering with the movement of dressage and such....


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Dressage... in the distant future.. only flatwork for now, and I am NO jumper. But if we have another bucking fit it should be fine xD


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

OP, do you live in Georgia?


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes I Do


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

CBailey04 said:


> Yes I Do


Do you happen to run with Old Frontier Saddle Club and your horse's name is Mack?


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

No I dont, and nope her name is Shy I live North GA. By the way your dog is sooo cute!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

CBailey04 said:


> No I dont, and nope her name is Shy I live North GA



Ok, thanks.


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

To Bubba13, I have seen all of those colors and also found these







which are professional choice as used XL. I would need medium but can't find them in teal like the ones shown here. Any ideas??


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Have not used these, but have heard good things: XT new Product intro

Same here (decent quality, but not as good as Pro Choice): Classic Equine=


----------

